# slave-skip-errors in my.cnf - Does mysql still log the errors?



## frijsdijk (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi,

I'm contemplating to set slave-skip-errors in a master/master replication setup, ignoring 1451 and 1452 errors. 

My question is, if I set this in my.cnf, would MySQL still log the errors in its .err logfile? Anyone with experience with this directive of MySQL?


----------

